# New Liverpool Arena



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Not sure who this will be of interest to but the new Liverpool Echo Arena and Convention centre at the Kings Dock has its first event tonight.  It is an invite only thing but is quite a big thing.

My DH has been involved in the project and all the IT that has gone into the centre is down to him, it is also why he has been working away so much lately and working really really hard to get it working.

There are going to be some fantastic events going on there this year (including CBeebies live show on Sunday, can't wait) like Boyzone and Girls Aloud to name just a few and I think it will be a great new venue in the North West 

Just want to use this to also say well done to my DH, I am so proud of you

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sounds like its going to be a big night for your DH, and I'm sure many will benifit from the new venue 

~Dizzi~


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Sarah, do you get to go tonight?  I live in Scotland, but tried for tickets for the opening concert, but was unsuccessful - got them for 1 June, which I also think is there.

You must be soooo proud.  It's going to be a great year in Liverpool.

Gayl xxx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't get to go tonight, but he is there...he phoned me earlier when " The Farm" were rehearsing and it sounded great.

Really is a good thing for Liverpool

xx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I go to see Boyzone there on 15th June   Cant wait and it will be so good to be able to go there instead of trecking to Manchester


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Like Elaine I'm a scouser living in Scotland.

I don't know my way round Liverpool anymore because of the changes I only get back about twice a year   It's a good thing for Liverpool to have an arena for events though.

It'll be interesting to see my hometown of Kirkby if/when Everton moves there.

Vicki x


----------

